

Ask HN: How many of you are working on an iPad-optimized web app? - yashodhan

If the iPad isn't a flop and it does take off, a lot of people will be using it as their main internet device. So, you don't necessarily have to go through Apple's closed app store ecosystem when you have the internet available.<p>What I'm trying to say is that there is potentially a bunch of success to be made by creating browser-based games/apps/novelties for the iPad crowd (web-based fart apps, anyone?).<p>Are any of you are working on such projects in anticipation of this?
======
jiggity
I think the issue with webapp fart apps is they'll be dependent entirely on
ads. What fueled the novelty apps for iPhone was the fact that you got paid
first through the app store.

